# update 2.3.3 to 2.3.4



## android-incredible

I have a question, my incredible2 have the 2.3.3 version and im running SkyRider Zews Preview 1.1, the question it is good to upgrade to 2.3.4? what is the difference between 2.3.3 and 2.3.4? If the answer is yes where could I find the stock 2.3.4 PG32IMG.zip..If I update to 2.3.4 could i run again the SkyRider Rom?..thanks...........


----------



## sjpritch25

I believe 2.3.4 had just some security & other patches. I wouldn't change now just because of the version.


----------



## JAS_21

android-incredible said:


> I have a question, my incredible2 have the 2.3.3 version and im running SkyRider Zews Preview 1.1, the question it is good to upgrade to 2.3.4? what is the difference between 2.3.3 and 2.3.4? If the answer is yes where could I find the stock 2.3.4 PG32IMG.zip..If I update to 2.3.4 could i run again the SkyRider Rom?..thanks...........


If you are rooted, you don't need to update. There are ROMS that are based on different Android build numbers. Some ROMS are 2.3.3 others are 2.3.4. AOSP ROMS like CM7 are on 2.3.7. If you want to try the update, flash RMK's official ROM or Nitsuj's gingerbang. Both of those are straight from the Verizon update for our phone.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2987-ROM.KERNEL-9.27.11-sense2.1-TSM-GingerBangSense-2.0.1-*update-to-2.3.4


----------



## android-incredible

thanks for the coments guys..


----------



## android-incredible

JAS_21 said:


> If you are rooted, you don't need to update. There are ROMS that are based on different Android build numbers. Some ROMS are 2.3.3 others are 2.3.4. AOSP ROMS like CM7 are on 2.3.7. If you want to try the update, flash RMK's official ROM or Nitsuj's gingerbang. Both of those are straight from the Verizon update for our phone.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2987-ROM.KERNEL-9.27.11-sense2.1-TSM-GingerBangSense-2.0.1-*update-to-2.3.4


im dowloading GingerBangSence-2.0.1 but there are another sense 3 patch for rom version 2.0,and patches mods. I dont know if after the GingerBangSense-2.0.1 i have to something else.I'm asking a lot because mi english is not good and i dont understand everything.Thanks...


----------



## JAS_21

android-incredible said:


> im dowloading GingerBangSence-2.0.1 but there are another sense 3 patch for rom version 2.0,and patches mods. I dont know if after the GingerBangSense-2.0.1 i have to something else.I'm asking a lot because mi english is not good and i dont understand everything.Thanks...


You don't have to apply the patch. The patch will install some fearures that are newer from HTC.


----------



## android-incredible

JAS_21 said:


> You don't have to apply the patch. The patch will install some fearures that are newer from HTC.


ok,thanks,im running tsm_gingerbangsense_2 with version 2.3.4,the only different is the skyrider had one scenes that this one don't have,there was one that you can add some pictures or wall papers.if you know where could i find that scenes i will appreciate.thanks....


----------



## JAS_21

I'm not sure on the scenes. I don't normally use HTC Sense, and if I do I install a home replacement like ADW Launcher EX. Maybe someone else can answer.


----------



## android-incredible

JAS_21 said:


> I'm not sure on the scenes. I don't normally use HTC Sense, and if I do I install a home replacement like ADW Launcher EX. Maybe someone else can answer.


Ok. Thanks....


----------



## android-incredible

To all people that has the incredible 2 rooted with any rom with version 2.3.3 i recomend to use this rom, is very stable the battery live fabulous,i know many people knows the procedure but this is for those who dont know or remember.first do a nandroid backup,second download this rom and move the rom to the rooted sd card,wipe data and dalvik,and then install the rom. now you have a new rom with 2.3.4 version.enjoy....another thing if you want wireless tether app you will to download from the market,the the my verizon app.


----------

